# Jet Dovetail



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

Impulse buying got the best of me today. I have been wanting a dovetail jig. I had to buy some equipment for work today and I was looking at the jig, the salesman told me if I wanted it I could have it at half price. I have it at home now.
Any comments on the Jet jig?

Thank you 
Peter


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Our group just purchased a Leigh, They are still working it out. Probably by Xmas I will be able to give you a report. It is a stiff learning curve.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Jet Dovetail Jig*

There's a local store (Performance Tool, Pontiac, MI) selling the Jet Jig for $29.95, and I couldn't resist, since I was in there to price jigs. It looks to be about the same (or maybe identical to) the jigs from General, Harbor freight, Rockler, and others.

It took me a bit to get it set up to cut a decent dovetail, but I'm about there. And this is from someone who never useed a dovetail jig before. I have used my router quite a bit though.

The instructions weren't the best, but after about a dozen tries I got it. One thing they got wrong (or I don't understand) is the 7/8" measurement of the cutter below the base. Heck, a 1/2" cutter won't even come close to cutting anything at that depth. It's much less. Also, don't miss the fact that you need to use a 7/16" guide bushing.

Another problem with the instructions is that it doesn't mention anything about setting up both sides (you'll need to in order to make a complete box) untill the end. Set both sides at the same time, because you have to take some parts off to do this.

I've only made a practice drawer with it (in pine), but it came out pretty nice. Tomorrow I'll give it a go with some scrap oak and if all goes well, some maple and cherry for the project I'm working on.

Roy


----------



## james103 (Jun 8, 2013)

Impulse buying got the best of me today. I have been wanting a dovetail jig. I had to buy some equipment for work today and I was looking at the jig, the salesman told me if I wanted it I could have it at half price. I have it at home now.
Any comments on the Jet jig?


----------

